# The Paleo Diet



## bigsahm21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anybody know much about it?  Or use it?

I've been on it for about three weeks, and all I can say is...WOW!

It's been an absolute godsend for me.  For years I've struggled with GI issues (the ambiguous "irritable bowel syndrome") which really disrupted me while exercising (since I'm an endurance athlete).  Additionally, I've had ongoing sleeping issues for about 2 1/2 years.  Already, I'm seeing great results in both of these areas.  Not to mention my energy levels are through the roof when I'm exercising.

Anybody else have similar experiences on it?  I'm telling you, if you've ever considered trying it, do it.  Give it 3 weeks or so and I'm surprised if you abandon it.


----------



## Right Hook (Aug 4, 2009)

It's good stuff.  And simple "if a caveman didnt have access to it then dont eat it".  

I do stray a little in the post workout window.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah it's amazing what it does for you.  

I used to stray a bit PWO but I've discovered it doesn't really benefit my recovery, and I'm no longer really tempted to.  However, I do occasionally just cheat in general.  What can I say I have a ridiculous sweet tooth.  I can do without the grains and fried, salty junk food types but I looooove me some ice cream, cake, baked goods, etc.  Gotta sneak some in once every couple weeks.


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 5, 2009)

*powders*

Soo, i guess then protien powders aren't allowed either? How strict are you exactly? This actually sounds really interesting... I probably could use a dietary overhaul, and I have a taste for the slightly radical.


----------



## Right Hook (Aug 5, 2009)

bigsahm21 said:


> Yeah it's amazing what it does for you.
> 
> I used to stray a bit PWO but I've discovered it doesn't really benefit my recovery, and I'm no longer really tempted to.  However, I do occasionally just cheat in general.  What can I say I have a ridiculous sweet tooth.  I can do without the grains and fried, salty junk food types but I looooove me some ice cream, cake, baked goods, etc.  Gotta sneak some in once every couple weeks.



Do you at least consume some fruit pwo?  I try to eat a piece of fruit immediately after then later on a lean protein and stack of veggies.  



oceancaldera207 said:


> Soo, i guess then protien powders aren't allowed either? How strict are you exactly? This actually sounds really interesting... I probably could use a dietary overhaul, and I have a taste for the slightly radical.



I still use powders (whey primarily) simply for convenience.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, I eat fruit PWO ...I eat fruit alllll the time, basically.  Probably too much.  Like I said, sweet  tooth!

I too use whey protein powders still; it's allowed and even encouraged on the Paleo Diet for Athletes for athletic/recovery purposes


----------



## Right Hook (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to know.  I've always felt like just fruit pwo was maybe a limiting factor of the diet but it does work well.


----------

